# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Sandër Prosi

## dodoni

E Diele, 18 Janar 2004


ARTISTI I POPULLIT, SANDER PROSI, SHQIPTAR DERI NE PALCE, NE JETE DHE NE ART 

Aty ne mjediset e Teatrit Kombetar artistet e skenes dhe ekranit; Tinka Kurti, Roland Trebicka, Kico Londo, Agim Qirjaqi, Margarita Xhepa, Drita Pelingu, Yllka Mujo, shkembejne mendime e kujtojne majat e artit skenik e filmik shqiptar si Kujtim Spahivogli, Mihal Popi, Loro Kovaci, Prokop Mima, Pjeter Gjoka, Naim Frasheri, Bexhet Nelku por nje nder ta mbetet i pashlyer ne kujtesen e tyre, mjeshtri i skenes dhe kinematografise shqiptare Artisti i Popullit Sander Prosi qe tashme sapo mbushi te 84 vitet.

Lindi ne Shkoder, ne janar te vitit 1920. Pasi mbaroi shkollen fillore vazhdoi gjimnazin e Tiranes. Merr pjese ne dramen "Vilhelm Teli". Shkon per studime ne Austri per dentist, te cilat nuk i mbaroi. Me 1947 merr pjese ne konkursin prane Teatrit Popullor dhe e fiton ate. Mbi 100 role te ndryshme te interpretuara me mjaft mjeshteri ne Teatrin Kombetar dhe ne kinematografi. Ky eshte thjesht ne shifra artisti yne i mrekullueshem Sander Prosi, por pas shifrave...

Kujtojme figurat e paperseritshme "Fytyra e dyte" rolin e Vuksanit, Horatin tek "Hamleti", Otellon tek "Otello", dhe Mileri tek "Intrig e dashuri" ku figurat nuk kapen ne menyre te pergjithshme, statike por ne zhvillim e siper si rezultat i kontradiktave qe zhvillohen ne nje veper dramatike. Artisti nepermjet monologut te brendshem zberthente gjithe shqetesimet, preokupacionet e mendimet e personazhit. Nje artiste me nje profil krijues teper fin, teper te vecante. Tek Sander Prosi vihet re individualiteti qe e karakterizon, jo vetem ne ate cka ai ben, por edhe ne unitet mendimi dhe ndjenja. Si aktor i zgjuar deperton ne thellesi te roleve deri ne skutat me te erreta te tyre duke zberthyer deri ne detaj psikologjine e personazhit. Ka luajtur role nga me te ndryshmet dhe asnjehere nuk ka qene i njejte. Njeh mjaft bukur boten emocionale te personazhit. Rolet e interpretuara prej tij jane sa jetesore dhe te natyrshme, ku ne gamen e interpretimeve spikat thjeshtesia. Sander Prosi mban mend qe nena e tij, Anastasia, kur mblidhej me shoqe e kendonte, ndersa gjyshi ishte instrumentist i mire popullor.

Artisti i Popullit Sander Prosi ne vitet 1962-1975 e deri sa vdiq dha mesim si pedagog ne degen dramatike ne Akademine e Arteve.

Ne rolin e Otellos

Artisti zhvilloi nje pune teper te madhe ne rolin e Otellos, pune kjo qe zgjati kater vjet deri ne pergatitjen e mbrapme te rolit. Punonte me vetveten per te arritur ndjesite komplekse te figures. Vemendje i kushtoi punes me plastiken, zerin duke synuar thelbin analitik e logjiko-emocionale te tij. Otello i Sander Prosit u shfaq si njeri i paster me gjeresine dhe thellesine vitale te njeriut qe beson deri ne naivitet dhe kur zhgenjehet rebelohet ne menyr` tragjike. Otellon shume teatro e tajtojne si tragjedi te xhelozise por Sander Prosi nga perberja e konstrukti psikik nga tiparet morale, personazhi i rezultoi ndryshe. Besa dhe nderi jane nder vecantite e ketij fisniku qe e kane udhehequr tere jeten e vet, besen e nderon dhe e cmon kurse pabesine e denon. Artisti dashurine per Dezdemonen e interpreton si dashuri te kulluar te natyrshme te paster qe buron nga shpirti bujar. Otello i Prosit eshte shprehje e nje natyre te ndjeshme.

Ne rolin e gjeneralit tek "Gjenerali i Ushtrise se Vdekur"

artisti gjithnje studionte personazhin nga vinte, kujt i perkiste e c'motive e shtynin. Vezhgonte imtesite e botes se brendshme te personazhit. Me nje pune titanike njesohej me figuren. Gjenerali eshte i sjellshem, delikat, i dashur ne dukje por ne brendesi te tij eshte nje vullkan qe rreh te gjeje rastin per te shperthyer. 

Publiku pa me sy nje gjeneral qe erdhi per te prishur nje dasme te bukur shqiptare, por forca vitale e vendit e shtang e pastaj e zvogelon. Artisti si mjeshter i skenes perdor ngjitjet e zbritjet ne menyre virtuoze. Ai luan ne teater dhe se imiton jeten por e ngre ate ne nivelin e te pamundures ku shkelqen estetika e larte. Ne monologjet e dramave te interpretuara prej tij nderthuret bukur tragjikja, komikja, aktori kalon nga nje situate tek tjetra duke ruajtur ndjenjen e mases. Ai ben si i cmendur, por thelle brenda tij eshte vetedija e artistit per te kuptuar thelbin e rolit, mesazhin e publikut. Artisti i Popullit regjisori Piro Mani eshte shprehur "Sandi sikur ka lindur per te luajtur Horatin tek "Hamleti". Sandri eshte nder figurat me te realizuara". Vete aktori Sander Prosi eshte shprehur: "Talenti zhvillohet nga ndjenja e dashurise per punen". Arti i Sander Prosit spikati qysh nder figurat e interpretuara nga vitet 1953 ku interpreton Von Shubes, Vata, kamarieri Mitka, vazhdon me Zabelinin, shkelqen tek Prefekti ku artisti shpalos nje game te gjere situatash komike me mjeshteri te pazakonte. Ne rolin e Isa Boletinit u shqua si interpret i atdhetarit te flakte, luftetarit te madh te lirise me te cilin u identifikua ky talent brilant.

Arti kinematografik i Sander Prosit

Aktori ka interpretuar me talent te rralle figurat e mesuesit, doktor Boroves, inxhinjer Sharres, Jaho Labit, etj. Figura e Dhaskal Todrit e interpretuar nga Prosi ka mbetur ne kujtesen e publikut shqiptar. Me mjeshteri te rralle artistike interpretoi figuren e Ismail Qemalit. Ai dha nje Ismail Qemal te urte, te mencur, njeriun qe rrezaton autoritet, besim e respekt plot ndjenja njerezore ne cdo hap e veprim. Arti i vertete eshte i veshtire dhe kerkon pune, talent dhe dije. Figura e Ismail Qemalit ne te cilen gjallon force, gjalleri mendore e fizike sjellje te mira takti e vetepermbajtjeje diplomati gjeti realizimin me te arrire nga ky artist i madh. Po miqte, shoket, koleget ne kete 84-vjetor te lindjes se Artistit te Popullit Sander Prosi flasin sikur ta kene prane e sikur bisedojne me te. Sander Prosi ishte i sakte, i vertete, i mencur e i matur, shqiptar deri ne palce ne jete dhe ne art. Veprimtaria e tij skenike para nesh mbetet e gjalle.

Baxhul Merkaj





 Copyright ? KOHA JONE - E perditshme e pavarur

----------


## Albo

*PERSHPIRTJE Sander Prosi * 

E Marte, 03 Prill 2007 
Anisa YMERI 

Ata jane mpakur! Te tjere akoma qe jane ende ne jete, ngjiten shkalleve te skenes ne capitje. Gjerdani nuk i mungoi as paraditen e djeshme skenes se Teatrit Kombetar, por vendi i “gjeneralit” i takonte Sander Prosit. Ne 24 shkurtin e vitit 1985 ai u shua, ndersa tani pershpirtja qe per vitin e tij te 22-te te te mosqenit me ne jete. Ironi fati a jo, 22 vjet me vone, ne te njejten dite, ate te 24 shkurtit u shua edhe Sulejman Pitarka, e dheu mbi varrin e tij, por edhe te Kadri Roshit, eshte ende i pathare. 

Dhaskal Todri dhe Ismail Qemali s’mund te perseriten me, por ne jemi te pasur, pasi Sander Prosi na i ka skalitur ne dublat e filmave keto figura dhe ne kemi pse te mburremi. Te gjithe rolet e tij jane ajo, gravura e qendisur me fije shpirti, pasi cdo gje dilte prej zemres se tij, e cila kurre nuk reshti se rrahur per teatrin, ndersa fryma e tij ndjehej edhe ne ato minuta te tera ne sallen e teatrit. 

Ndersa te tjeret qe vijne pas tij s’kishin sesi t’i mungonin skenes: Lazer Filipi, Drita Pelingu, Margarita Xhepa, Kallamata, Viktor Gjika, por edhe Tinka Kurti etj., qene aty ne skene, por edhe ne salle per te ndjekur nje e nga nje rolet e tij. Natyrshem kishte edhe mungesa ne kete gjerdan. Violeta Manushi s’mundi dot te ngjiste shkallezat e kesaj skene dje. Mpakje tjeter edhe kjo! 

Fjale u thane, e sikunder kritiku Josif Papagjoni pohoi, “cdo fjale e thene per te nuk eshte shume, dhe jo te gjitha fjalet nuk mjaftojne per te”. Por ajo cka eshte e sigurt, cdo fjale e thene eshte nje penel me shume per te ravijezuar portretin e tij, Sander Prosit, kontit te hijshem te skenes dhe ekranit shqiptar. 

Tek ai fjala shqipe ishte me e bukur, me e embel! 

Rolet ne teater jane te shumta, por sec i pati me shume hije filmi! Ndaj edhe Viktor Gjika para se te fliste, u perul para kujtimit te Prosit per te thene fill: “Nderojini artistet! Jane rrenjet e kombit tone, ndaj dhe nderojini ata sa jane mes nesh!”. 

Humbjet pakkush i pranon, por fisnikeria e tij shfaqet cdo dite ne ekran dhe pjese prej roleve te tij u shfaqen paraditen e djeshme. E jo me kot regjisori Gjika teksa fliste i drejtohej... “I dashur Sander! U mblodhem te te themi qe s’mund te te harrojme”. E duket se buzeqeshjet jane ushqimi i madh qe ai pati. 

Natyrshem ne te tilla raste, ata qe e njohen kthehen pas, sjellin ende copeza kujtimesh... “Ishte i madh edhe ne rolet e vogla, - shprehet Gjika, - pasi per te nuk kishte role te medha e te vogla, sepse ai punonte qe t’i bente te medha edhe rolet e vogla dhe ia arrinte”. 

Ai ishte aktori qe ia beri nderin vetes, duke na nderuar te gjithe ne. 

Por vec nje porosi mund te lihet ne kesi rastesh. Duajeni skenen sic e deshi Sander Prosi! 

Pirro Mani, nje leter nga pertej... 

Per te vyerin Sander Prosi... Keshtu e nis letren e tij Pirro Mani nga pertej oqeanit, pasi i pranishem fizikisht ne sallen e teatrit nuk mundi te ishte. Nuk mundi dot t’i shihte as aktoret e tjere ne sy. I paten kerkuar edhe atij te jepte mendimet per te, per Sandrin e paarritshem, per te cilin eshte e veshtire te thuash teper mendime. 

Dhe nder radhet e letres se tij Pirro Mani shkruan: “Duhet te ndalesh mire kur flet per te. Te ulesh dhe te mbeshtetsh fort mbi tavoline dhe me nje e-mail s’mund t’i shkruaj te gjitha. Mirepo tani me jane zgjuar me shume emocione, sesa mendime”. Ata flisnin edhe per duhanin e keq, pasi ne asnje rast s’mund te jete i mire dhe ne cdo rast per teatrin perfundonin te ndaleshin me gjate. Per ate pjese, qe ishte edhe jeta e tyre. “Ai fliste thjesht dhe paster, - shkruan Pirro Mani, - pasi ishte ndryshe. Dhe askush nuk mund te harroje te qeshuren e tij te bukur, aq sa edhe fisnike”. 

Stomatologu qe lindi per skene 

Diploma e stomatologut ne xhep nuk e ka stepur aspak Sander Prosin. Pasioni qe kishte per skenen e beri qe, ndonese i sapokthyer nga studimet ne Austri dhe vetem pak kohe pune ne profesionin e tij qe diploma i diktonte, nuk mundi ta linte indiferent, teksa degjonte per konkursin e Teatrit Kombetar. Per te vijuar me rolet e tij te paarrira ne kinematografi, pasi Dhaskalin plak askush nuk mund ta shlyeje nga kujtesa. 

Ndersa roli i tij i pare ka qene ai i Shaqir Ages ne komedine “Prefekti” te Besim Levonjes, qe u prit mjaft mire dhe ku aktori luajti krahas Loro Kovacit, Mihal Popit, Marie Logorecit etj. Ishte viti 1961, kur ai mori rolin e pare ne film, si drejtori i shkolles ne filmin “Debatik”. Ne filmin “Vitet e para” ai i beri pershtypje spektatorit per nje konkretizim te qarte te personazhit te Abdylit, duke mbetur ne mendje te cdokujt per nje kohe te gjate. Sander Prosi vdiq atehere, kur mund t'i jepte akoma role te bukura skenes dhe ekranit. U vleresua me cmime, tituj e medalje, si dhe me titullin e larte “Artist i Popullit”. U nda nga jeta duke xhiruar metrat e fundit te filmit “Pranvere e hidhur” me 24 mars 1985. Dhe pranvera e hidhur ishte vertet per te. 

Korrieri

----------


## shigjeta

*Sander Prosi*

Nje nga aktoret me te medhenj te plejades se vjeter te aktoreve shqiptar, qe themeluan Teatrin Kombetar dhe mbajten “mbi supe” aktivitetin e tij, me forcen e talentit te tyre, per tre dekada.
Nje nga arkitektet me te mire te Teatrit tone, qe ngriti me mjeshteri, ne piedestalin e skenes, shtate kryerole monumentale si Horatin dhe Otellon, Zabelinin dhe Gjeneralin, Ismail Qemalin, Dhaskal Todrin e Jaho Labin, qe qendrojne me siguri mbi “Guret e themeleve” te njeqind roleve te tjere. Nje nga ata aktore, ku perputhet, ne harmoni te plote, artisti i madh me njeriun e mire.

Jeta dhe rolet

Sander Prosi lindi ne Tirane me 6 Janar 1920. Qe i vogel e terhiqte kinematografia dhe i ndiqte shfaqjet me kersheri. Ekrani gati gati e magjepste dhe beri qe te jete enderrimtar qysh i vogel. Sander Prosi gjate viteve te gjimnazit u njoh me nje tjeter figure te madhe te artit shqiptar, aktorin Naim Frasheri, me te cilin do ta lidhnin enderrime te perbashketa. Gjate kesaj kohe, mesuesi i tyre Skender Luarasi kishte perkthyer dramen e Shilerit “Vilhem Teli” dhe duke pare nxenesin e tij te talentuar Sander Prosin, mendja i shkoi tek roli i djaloshit Tel, per te cilin ai u pergatit, por qe nuk arriti te vihej dot si pjese ne skene. Ne vitin 1948 Sander Prosi pranohet ne Teatrin Popullor, ku po kete vit do te dilte ne skene ne komedine “Prefekti”. Me vone ai luan ne teater ne 
“Revizorin” (1952) e Gogolit, 
tek “Halili dhe Hajria”, 
“Shtate shaljanet” (1958), 
“Dragoi i Dragobise” (1960),  
“Epoka para gjyqit” (1980) etj. 
Disa nga rolet e tij me te spikatura ne skenen e teatrit, te cilat jane interpretuar me origjinalitet krijues, me emocione dhe tipare te veçanta kombetare, edhe pse keto vepra ishin te gjymtyara prej kendveshtrimit ideo-politik te kohes, prap se prape keto role kishin karakteristikat dhe veçorite e tyre. Keto pjese jane  
“Toka jone” (1954), 
“Familja e peshkatarit” (1955), 
“Ne tufan”, 
“Mbi germadha”, 
“Cuca e maleve”, 
“Fytyra e dyte”. 
Nga dramaturgjia e huaj, klasike dhe bashkekohore vlen te permendet 
“Grate gazmore te Uinsorit”, 
“Otello”, 
“Hamleti”, 
“Makbethin”, 
“Xhaxha Vanja” nga Çehovi, 
“Oret e Kremlinit” nga Pogodini.
“Luiza Miller”…etj

Per here te pare Sander Prosin e shohim ne ekranet e kinemase ne filmin “Debatiku” ku interpreton rolin e drejtorit. Vazhdon me filmat 
“Detyra e posaçme”, 
“Horizonte te hapura” (1978). 
Tek filmat “Plage te vjetra” dhe “I teti ne bronx”, Prosi dallohet per realizimin psikologjik te personazheve. Me vone kemi filmat 
“Guximtaret” (1970)
“Gjurmet” (1970), 
“Mengjese lufte” (1971), 
“Yjet e neteve te gjata” (1972), 
“Shtigje lufte” (1973)…
Ne vitin 1975 ai perjeteson ne celuloid figuren e gjeneralit ne filmin “Gjenerali i ushtrise se vdekur”. Po ne vitin 1975, Sander Prosi paraqet antitezen e figures se gjeneralit, me nje tjeter personazh te shquar te artit, Jaho Labin, ne filmin “Ne fillim te veres”. Pas kesaj aktori Sander Prosi do te kete edhe 10 vjet jete, qe do shoqerohen me 14 role ne filma, ku spikatin me se shumti rolet ne filmat 
“Perballimi” (1976), 
“Fijet qe priten” (1977), 
“Gjeneral gramafoni” (1978), 
“Udha e shkronjave” (1979), nje nga kryeveprat e tij
“Vajzat me kordele te kuqe” (1980), 
“Qortimet e vjeshtes” (1981),
“Nentori i dyte” (1982), nje tjeter rol mjaft i arritur i tij 
“Dora e ngrohte” (1983). 

Ne rolin e profesorit tek “Dora e ngrohte”, Sander Prosi luajti si te thuash vetveten te ngritur ne art, ashtu siç ishte ne te vertete intelektual, fisnik, njeri sensibel, i ngrohte. Filmi i fundit “Kush vdes ne kembe”, i xhiruar ne 1984, sikur profetizoi edhe vdekjen e vete artistit. Nje vit me pas ai ndroi jete, tek merrte pjese ne xhirimin e filmit “Pranvera e hidhur” qe e la ne mes, pas nje stresi te forte qe e kaploi kete artist fort te ndjeshem, me humbjen e te cilit, kinematografia dhe arti shqiptar humbi nje thesar te vyer.
_
Shkeputur dhe permbledhur nga “Jete artistesh” – Miho Gjini_

***

Teksa po lexoja per jeten e Sander Prosit nga libri me lart dhe po ashtu nga artikulli qe ka sjell dodoni per jeten e tij, ka mosperputhje per vendlindjen e Sander Prosit. Di ndonjeri me shume?

----------


## shigjeta

*Topi dekoron Sandër Prosin me  Urdhrin Nderi i Kombit*

Presidenti Topi nderoi me Urdhrin Nderi i Kombit artistin e madh të skenës dhe të kinematografisë shqiptare, aktorin e pakrahasueshëm Sandër Prosi pas vdekjes, me motivacionin si personalitet i shquar i skenës dhe i ekranit me kontribute të çmuara në krijimin dhe konsolidimin e mëtejshëm të artit teatral dhe kinematografik shqiptar. 

Ai ishte një artist i fjalës. Një nga më të mëdhenjtë e fjalës shqipe. Fjala për të nuk kishte sekrete, ai ishte i pushtetshëm ndaj saj pikërisht në kohën kur fjala dhe liria e saj kishin marrëdhënien më tragjike në këtë vend. Sandër Prosi ishte një nga kolonat e artit të shtatë në Shqipëri. u shpreh Presidenti Topi. 
Duke ju rikthyer interpretimeve dinjitoze të Sandër Prosit, Presidenti i vendit mori shembull filmin nëntori i dytë ku sipas Topit vetëm artistë të mëdhenj si prosi skalisin si reale figura të mëdha historike sic ishte dhe ajo e Ismail Qemalit. 

Në kujtesën tonë Burri i Pavarësisë është skalitur nëpërmjet interpretimit të Sandër Prosit, një imazh që kurrë nuk mund të tjetërsohet e ndoshta as të tejkalohet. Ashtu siç e kemi të vështirë të ndërrojmë perceptim për Skënderbeun, pavarësisht nga gravurat që shohim, sepse të gjithë kemi në zemër bustin e Odise Paskalit, po ashtu Ismail Qemali për ne, është ai i Nëntorit të dytë. Ndikime të tilla i shkakton vetëm arti i madh. u shpreh Presidenti. 

Në ceremoninë e dekorimit të aktorit të madh, ishin të pranishëm aktorë, regjizorë, kineastë dhe personalitete të larta të artit shqiptar. 
Në emër të tyre përshëndeti djali i aktorit Sandër Prosi: 

Ju falenderoj për fjalët vërtet shumë prekëse, të thella të thëna në adresë të babait tonë! Ju falenderoj shumë edhe për dekorimin që ju e bëtë sot në 25-vjetorin e vdekjes së tij! Dua të falenderoj shumë edhe kolegët bashkëpunëtorë të krijimtarisë artistike, një pjesë e mirë e të cilëve është në këtë sallë. Së fundi do të falenderoja me shumë respekt dhe do të shprehja një mirënjohje të thellë për dy persona që unë mendoj se kanë një vend shumë të rëndësishëm dhe të pazëvendësueshëm në jetën e tij qoftë private, qoftë artistike. Kam parasysh bashkëshorten e tij, zonjën Filomena dhe mikun artistë të tij, operatorin, regjisorin e famshëm Viktor Gjika. 
Dekorimi i aktorit të madh nga kreu i shtetit përkon me 25 vjetorin e vdekjes së tij. 

_BalkanWeb_

----------


## stern

*Ka qene nje Aktor i mbrekullueshem
Ja disa nga rolet e tij

Njeriu me top



Vajza me kordele te kuqe



Ne fillim te veres

*

----------


## Besoja

Respekt per jete ketij gjigandi te filmit shqiptar!

----------


## milena123

Mesa mbaj mend une, tek "Njeriu me top" dhe "Vajzat me kordele te kuqe" nuk luan Sander Prosi ...

----------


## Kavir

Tek Njeriu me top, Sandri luan mullixhiun, "kaurrin e derrit".

- Do me besh te ha dhê eeee?

Tek Vajzat me Kordele te Kuqe eshte babi i njeres nga vajzeve.


Nejse, kur flitet per Sander Prosin, vendimi eshte unanim: Kolos i Kinemase Shqiptare.
Per cdo adhurues te filmave shqiptare, Sandri hyn ne Listen e Ikonave.

----------


## Brari

shekulli


--

Sandër Prosi në ditën e vdekjes


Elsa Demo 


| 25/03/2010 | Kulture |  24 KOMENTE |

Në 25-vjetorin e vdekjes së aktorit Sandër Prosi Presidenti i Republikës e nderon me Urdhrin "Nderi i Kombit"


Më 25 mars 1985 Sandër Prosi ndërsa ishte me xhirimet e filmit "Pranverë e hidhur" në qytetin e Durrësit, gjeti vdekjen papritur. Një vdekje enigmë për të cilën është folur me rezervë të madhe, sikur të prekej një e vërtetë që duhej shtyrë në kohë, e për të cilën duhej folur kur të vinte momenti i duhur. 


Kur do të ishte ky momenti i duhur? 


Nën zë, gjithnjë është thënë se Sandër Prosi vrau veten, u hodh, se një nga tentativat e tij e çoi në fund. E kanë thënë kolegë të afërt që nuk kanë pranuar megjithatë ta pohojnë këtë gjë në publik. 


Në të kaluarën vetëvrasjet nuk duheshin zënë goje, sikur të ishin shprehje e një individualiteti të pavarur, e një lirie personale, e vetvetiu të rrezikshme. Në përgjithësi nuk ka pasur koment dhe shpjegime për to, thjesht nuk ziheshin goje. Sot vetëvrasjet përbëjnë lajm, hollësirat si dhe pse janë të zakonshme për shtypin që ia fut kot, ngaqë i trajtojnë të vetëvrarët si krijesa që s'kanë më të drejta, që janë askush.


Rasti Sandër Prosi do të rrëfehet një ditë kur kultura jonë të ketë jetëshkrues profesionistë, biografë që të tregojnë pa simuluar cili ishte artisti dhe njeriu Sandër Prosi të cilin Presidenti i Republikës Bamir Topi e dekoroi dje me Urdhrin "Nderi i Kombit" (pas vdekjes).


Motivacioni ishte ky: "Si personalitet i shquar i skenës dhe i ekranit me kontribute të çmuara në krijimin dhe konsolidimin e mëtejshëm të artit teatral dhe kinematografik shqiptar."


Ceremonia u organizua dje në Presidencë, një ditë para 25-vjetorit të vdekjes së artistit. Ishin të pranishëm familjarët, dy djemtë e aktorit dhe kolegë të tij me të cilët ai ndau një karrierë afro 40-vjeçare në skenë dhe ekran. 


Presidenti Topi i dorëzoi Urdhrin e lartë dhe dekretin përkatës në shenjë vlerësimi, Aristidh Prosit, djalit të madh të aktorit, solist i Orkestrës Simfonike të RTSH-së. Ndërsa komentonte arsyet pse Sandër Prosit i jepej ky Urdhër, Presidenti ka bërë një retrospektivë të fillimeve të teatrit dhe kinemagrafisë shqiptare dhe ka vlerësuar kontributin plejadës së aktorëve dhe regjisorëve të vitet 40-50 të shekullit të XX-të "ku shkëlqeu me talentin e tij edhe Sandër Prosi. 


Të parët, themeluesit, kanë një karakteristikë që i bën ata pjesë të asaj historie që shndërrohet në pikë referimit për brezat, ata kishin talentin e madh, talent si ai i Sandër Prosit." Kontributin e Sandër Prosit, Presidenti Topi e lidhte dje me një nxitje të madhe "për mendimin tonë, për raportin tonë me të bukurën, me artin, me vetë lirinë. 


Në adoloshencën time apo vitet e shkollës, pak portrete fizike më kanë tërhequr vëmendjen, aq sa ai i Sandër Prosit. Ai ishte i saktë, i vërtetë, i mençur, shqiptar deri në palcë, në jetë dhe në art. A nuk është i tillë Otelloja, që ai interpretoi me aq mjeshtëri ku duket qartë nderimi për besën dhe përçmimi për pabesinë? Lartësia e interpretimit bashkohej me vlerat e personazhit dhe padyshim me vlerat morale të aktorit."


Në fjalën e tij Presidenti ka komentuar disa role të aktorit, si Dhaskal Todri tek "Udha e shkronjave", Gjeneralin tek "Gjeneralin e Ushtrisë së Vdekur", Ismail Qemalin tek "Nëntori i dytë", duke i parë këto figura si imazhe që kanë mbetur të historisë që mund të mësohet të mësohet edhe nëpërmjet artit, e kinematografisë.


Në mbyllje, përshëndeti Aristidh Prosi i cili falënderoi "për fjalët prekëse, të thella të thëna në adresë të babait tonë! Ju falënderoj shumë edhe për dekorimin që ju e bëtë sot në 25-vjetorin e vdekjes së tij! Dua të falënderoj kolegët bashkëpunëtorë të krijimtarisë artistike. 


Së fundi do të falënderoja me shumë respekt dhe do të shprehja një mirënjohje të thellë për dy persona që unë mendoj se kanë një vend shumë të rëndësishëm dhe të pazëvendësueshëm në jetën e tij qoftë private, qoftë artistike. Kam parasysh bashkëshorten e tij, zonjën Filomena dhe mikun artist të tij, operatorin, regjisorin e famshëm Viktor Gjika."


Aktori Sandër Prosi u lind më 16 janar 1920 në Tiranë. Gjatë kohës së shkollës së mesme, në Gjimnazin e Tiranës, përgatit dhe vë në skenë dramën e Shilerit, "Vilhelm Teli", shfaqje që u pengua të shfaqej nga regjimi fashist i kohës. 


Për herë të parë interpretoi në vitin 1948 në komedinë "Prefekti" të Besim Levonjës në rolin e Shaqir Agës. Luajti përkrah Mihal Popit, Loro Kovaçit, Marie Logorecit. Më pas vazhdoi me role të tjera nga dramaturgjia kombëtare dhe botërore. 


Në teatër ka interpretuar tek "Cuca e maleve", "Orët e Kremlinit", "Hamleti", "Fytyra e dytë", "Doktori pacient", "Otello", "Makbethi", "Epoka para gjyqit", "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur", "Familja e peshkatarit", "Çatia e të gjithëve", "Revizori", "14 vjeç dhëndër", "Gratë gazmore të Uindsorit", "Rrënjët e thella", "Xhaja Vanja" etj. 
Pas vitit 1961, rolet e tjera i takojnë kinematografisë në filmat "Debatik", "Detyrë e posaçme" (1963), Vitet e para (1965), "Horizontet e hapura" (1968), "Guximtarët" (1970), "Gjurma" (1970), "I teti në Bronz" (1970), "Mëngjese lufte" (1971), "Yjet e netëve të gjata" (1972), "Shtigje lufte" (1973), "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur" (1975), "Në fillim të verës" (1976), "Përballimi" (1976), "Fijet që priten" (1977), "Njeriu me top" (1977), "Gjeneral Gramafoni" (1978), "Udha e shkronjave" (1979), "Yje mbi Drin" (1979), "Vajzat me kordele të kuqe" (1980), "Plumba perandorit" (1980), "Plaku dhe hasmi" (1981), "Qortimet e vjeshtës" (1981), "Nëntori i dytë" (1982), "Dora e ngrohtë" (1983), "Kush vdes në këmbë" (1984) dhe "Pranverë e hidhur" filmi i regjisorit Muharrem Fejzo që ai la në mes. 






 24 KOMENTE

Z.Sander Prosi ka qene nje aktore i madh si ne teater njekohesisht edhe aktore i filmave cfare ka qene e jashtzakonshme ne karakterin e ketij fisniku ishte degjimi dhe urtesia e mencuria e nje personaliteti virtuoz ,personalisht e kam njohur ne vitin 1978 dhe nuk do te harroj kurre z.Sander Prosin ne nje interviste ne televizorin shqiptare dikush i tha ju pleqte ai e ndaloi biseden dhe duke ju drejtuar personit i thote njeriu nuk plaket por moshohet njerez te mrekullueshem qe jetojne pergjithmone me respekt te madh dhe i ndrit shpirti atje ne qetsine e tij


Dardani | March 25, 2010 8:00 PM | Repliko 

Nuk mundet ta filloj ndryshe kete shenim ne ditarin tim,pa falenderuar sa gazeten "Shekulli" dhe doren me mendien e se mires Elsa Demo,qe na kuron ne te moshuarve me te tilla shkrime perkujtimore per njerez bashkejetuar ne kulmin e aritjeve te tyre,si artiste sa dhe njerez,si ishte Sander PROSI.Vetem do te doja;titullin shkrimit tia kishte vene pa ate fjalen 
"vdekie", se Aleksander PROSI,nuk ka vdekie Kurre.
Mjeshter ka gjetur fjalet z.Sokol T. ne keto komente:' Njerez te lavdishem ne EPOKE te LAVDISHME, te tille rriti SHQIPERIA.Nderim te PERJETSHEM.
I faleminderi Pr.te Republikes per nderimin me urdherin "NDERI i KOMBIT",
po Ai perfaqeson gjithe"PERFAQESUESIT"
e kohes vene ne skene,si SIMBOL i te GJITHEVE.Kur thua SANDER PROSI i ke thene te gjithe me tere pergjithesim bere,ne historin e KOMBIT TONE.I paerjtshe kujtiimi TIJ.



Guri Naimit d (ritur e plakur me vepren e TIJ,sot renkoj ne dhe te huaj.) | March 25, 2010 7:44 PM | Repliko 

Sander Prosi-Fisnik i vertete. Te tille njerez rralle i ben nena. I mungon tmerresisht kultures shqiptare.


jeti | March 25, 2010 7:28 PM | Repliko 

Eshte dhe do te mbetet nje nga Perlat e kinematografise shqiptare,nje falenderim per PROSIN e madh.


olsi | March 25, 2010 7:04 PM | Repliko 

Dua te saktesoj vendlindjen e Mjeshtrit Sander Prosi. Ai ka lindur ne Shkoder.Aksidentalisht.Nena e tij ishte shkodrane dhe lindja e Sandrit e zuri ne shtepine e prinderve. E ka thene vete ne nje takim me ne, ish skenderbegasit ne prill 1975, E kane degjuar me se 2000 skenderbegas, plus mesuesit tane,Sotir Drenova, Gjylyzar Cico, Flutura Xoxe, Sashenka Rino(Deli), Vasilika Vasi, etj.,te cilet, uroj te jene mire e shendosh, dhe ti lexojne keto radhe.


lskenderbegasi | March 25, 2010 6:42 PM | Repliko 

Me mire vone se kurre!-thote populli yne.Bravo dhe zotit Topi per medaljen per te paharruarin Sander Prosi.


Konomi | March 25, 2010 6:14 PM | Repliko 

Me deshiren me te madhe duhet te shkrujm nje fjale per kete njeri,qe kishte mbare Shqiperia pa perjashtuar edhe Kosoven,i qofte i lehte dheu,i paharruer qofte kujtimi per te,respekt dhe ngushllime per familjene tij,edhe pse mbas kaq shume vitesh.


asimmorina | March 25, 2010 6:00 PM | Repliko 

pa diskutim nje nga artistat me te mire.....dhe jo i vetem por mund t them se i gjith ai brez ishin dhe mbeten te paperseritshem.....respekte


an | March 25, 2010 5:34 PM | Repliko 

sander prosi ka qene nje nga aristat me te medhenj qe ka nxire shqiperia dhe ka mare vleresimin me te larte artist i popullit.
dua te di nje artist i popullit nuk eshte dhe krenari per kombin.te gjithe artistat e popullit jane krenari e kombit.


lly | March 25, 2010 5:24 PM | Repliko 

kujtimi i SANDER PROSIT eshte dhe do te jete gjithmone ne zemrat e SHQIPTAREVE E TE SHQIPERIS.interpretimi ,embelsia pasioni,thjeshtesia,karakteri i tij te benin per vete sapo te shihje qe ne kete film apo drame luan SANDER PROSI.SANDER PROSI eshte gjithmone i gjalle ne memorien e cdo durrsaku ne xhirimet e atij filmi prane shkolles GJ KASTRIOTI dhe nje nder ta jam une.i paharruar qofte kujtimi i tij.


artan | March 25, 2010 5:15 PM | Repliko 

Sander Prosi si aktor dhe si njeri, ka qene dhe do te mbetet ar i paster, 24 karatesh. Eshte nje lloj Ylli Polar, per artistet e sotem dhe ata qe do te vijne, nje pike referimi dhe orientimi per te gjithe.
Nderime dhe respekt i thelle per kete Gjeni.
Pershendetje


Heretiku | March 25, 2010 5:08 PM | Repliko 

hubja e tij eshte e pakompenzueshme ne filmin shqiptar,ishte personazhi origjinal i filmit , spektatori para tij nuk dinte se po shikonte film por ngjarje te vertet,iku heret duke e varferuar kinematografin shqiptare.


noli | March 25, 2010 4:58 PM | Repliko 

Eshte nga ata pak njerez qe na ben krenare qe jemi Shqiptare.
I Madhi SANDER: FALEMINDERIT per gjithcka na ke dhuruar.
Ndritte ylli yt perjetesisht ne qiell.

Ndersa dikujt si Rroku i themi: Shko ne shpelle e mos dil nga zinxhiri, se nuk jane per sojsezet keto pune. Laj gojen kur te flasesh per te tille NJEREZ


Faleminderit nga Vlora | March 25, 2010 4:48 PM | Repliko 

E KUJTON ME MALLE E GHITHE KOSOVA


IDRIZ BAJRAKTARI | March 25, 2010 4:10 PM | Repliko 

O Rrok je shume i madh ,me shkaterrove...Nuk kam qeshur keshtu ne jeten time ndonjehere


O ZOT | March 25, 2010 2:52 PM | Repliko 

Epoka e kreshnikeve ne leteresi ka emblemat e veta, ashtu edhe epoka e artisteve ne teater e film, ka koloset e pa arritshem. Nder ata ndrine yll i pashuar i madh Sater Prosi, Kjo eshte kohe e artit te madh ne rrethana te vecanta. Realizimet e Prosit dhe plejades se madhe te artit shqiptare, nuk jane perafruar tash e 20 vjet pas demokratizimit te sistemit qeveritar. Prosi, ka mot qe nuk permendet eshte vertet leshim i madh, eshte injorim banal i vlerave artistike, me veprime te tilla asgje nuk fitohet, nuk ecet perpara, me te tilla mosperfillje, vetem sa humbim e thellojme fundosjen tone. Sater Prosi me shume shoke, por ai si ylli polar ne mes tyre, eshte institucion artistik, eshte monumet i te arritura artistike qe duhet sherbyer per orientim brezave qe jane dhe atyre qe vijne pas kohes se tij dhe kohes sone.Lavdi Sadrit


Mala | March 25, 2010 2:37 PM | Repliko 

Kur thuhet Sandr Prosi ne diten e vdekjes duhet te vihet fotografija kur ishte i vdekur ne ARKIVOL e jo fotografija kur luante neper filma ,nuk di a luajtur ndonje film si i vdekur,ketu kerkoj falje.


rrok lushaj | March 25, 2010 2:21 PM | Repliko 

Sander Prosi ka lindur me 16 janar 1920 ne Shkoder


artan | March 25, 2010 1:38 PM | Repliko 

Sikur 5% te respektit te ketyre artisteve te medhenj, te kishin politikanet tane, do te ishin te nderuar, por s'kane takat ti afrohen respektit qe keta i kane vene vehtes me madheshtine e tyre dhe qe populli me te drejte i nderon dhe i respekton, se keta punuan per popullin.


Tironsi vjeter | March 25, 2010 1:17 PM | Repliko 

Ne Mars te vitit 1985,ne qytetin e Durresit,xhironin paralel dy grupe te Kinostudios,ne filma te ndryshem.Kam pasur fatin e keq te jem ate dite ne Durres dhe te mesoj lajmin e hidhur te vdekjes te te madhit aktor Sander Prosi menjehere pas ndodhise,nga babai dhe koleget e tij,qe xhironin filmin tjeter.Kane kaluar 25 vjet dhe kujtimet e asaj nate me kane mbetur ne mendje,hidherimi i babait,i shokeve dhe kolegeve te tij ,ishte i pa pershkrueshem,kishin humbur nje shok,nje koleg,kishin humbur nje talent i madh.
I paharruar do te mbetet kujtimi i emrit te tij,te paharruara do te mbeten figurat dhe karakteret e skalitura te tij.
Familjes dhe te afermve ju uroj shendet. 


Dhionis | March 25, 2010 1:16 PM | Repliko 

Janè flori dhe shkuar floririt oor bir...Sa i bukur ai zè,sa tingèllues, sa i mrekullueshèm.Njerèz tè lavdishèm nè epokè tè lavdishme,tè tillè riti Shqipèria.Nderim tè pèrjetshèm.


Sokol.T | March 25, 2010 12:51 PM | Repliko 

Nderime dhe respekte deri ne perjetesi per kete shqiptar te madh, per kete artist te madh jo vetem i permasave kombetare, per kete brilant te artit dhe kinematografise shqiptare.I madhi Sander Prosi, e ka merituar shume me heret kete titull, pra Nderi i Kombit, por me mire vone se kurre.Personazhet e prezantuara me rolet e tij, jane monumente te gjalla ne kujtesen e cdo spektatori shqiptar, qe nuk vdesin kurre. Nepermjet filmave te fiksuara ne celuloid, Sandri vjen kurdohere i gjalle dhe madheshtor edhe tek ai brez qe nuk e ka njohur kurre.


Vezhguesi F | March 25, 2010 12:49 PM | Repliko 

ALEKSANDER PROSI NJE ARTIST I GDHENDER NE KUJTESEN TONE PER JETE!
keshtue kujtova ne FB per vete dhe miqte e mi..
shoqeruar mevideon :flutura: DHA E SHKRONJAVE!


rovi | March 25, 2010 12:31 PM | Repliko 

Esht i paperseritshem, ne qofte se para 90-tes, donim filma te Holliwudit, sot shof, filma shqiptar, jo thjesht per permbajtjen, qe ska qen e keqe, por per vertetesine e roleve qe i jepnin keta artiste te paharrueshem.
Nderi i Kombit, eshte medalja me e mire, per te nderuar kete artist te madh.


Tironsi vjeter | March 25, 2010 11:03 AM | Repliko 
Komenti juaj
..

----------


## shigjeta

*Sander Prosi, artisti që nuk u bë kurrë stomatolog*

Lindi në Shkodër, në janar të vitit 1920. Pasi mbaroi shkollën fillore vazhdoi gjimnazin e Tiranës. Sandër Prosi lindi në një qytet ku u këndua për vite të tëra Luleborë. Qysh kur ishte ende në gjimnaz provoi të vishte petkun e njërit prej personazheve të dramës Vilhelm Tel, e cila nuk mundi të shfaqej. Pasionin për teatrin e kishte që i vogël kur shkonte në kinema. Aty jepeshin shfaqje nga grupi amator i drejtuar nga Mihal Popi dhe ai përpiqej sadopak që të përshtatej me personazhet që kishin filluar ti ceknin ëndrrën e tij të madhe, atë të aktorit. Por me sa duket planet që kishte për të familja ishin ndryshe. Niset për studime në Austri në degën stomatologji, të cilat i la përgjysmë. Pasi kishte lënë kujtimet e ëmbla të Austrisë, merr pjesë në konkursin e Teatrit Popullor, ku edhe iu besua roli i parë. Roli i tij i parë ka qenë ai i Shaqir Agës në komedinë Prefekti të Besim Levonjës, që u prit mjaft mirë, dhe ku aktori luajti krahas Loro Kovaçit, Mihal Popit, Marie Logorecit etj. Popullariteti i tij si aktor lidhet me karakterin e thellë popullor të artit të tij. Vetitë fizike, trupi i drejtë, pamja fisnike, me një nur skenik, vështrimi i ngrohtë, plastika dhe forca e fjalës së tij nëpërmjet zërit të veçantë i dhanë këtij aktori përmasat e një aktori të madh që i vjen rrallë skenës shqiptare. Krijimet e Sandër Prosit në film shënojnë kulme në mjeshtërinë e aktorit. Ishte viti 1961 kur ai mori rolin e parë në film. Ishte personazhi i drejtorit të shkollës në filmin Debatik. Ky do të ishte fillimi, ndërkohë që ai do të spikaste dukshëm duke reflektuar impulset e magjishme të artit dramatik. Me shikimin e thellë, me të folurën e prerë, me zërin e ëmbël ai nuk mund të mos të shfaqte Sandrin e vërtetë, njeriun e natyrshëm që u bë artist i madh. Në filmin Vitet e para ai i bëri përshtypje spektatorit për një konkretizim të qartë të personazhit t të Abdylit, duke mbetur në mendje të çdokujt për një kohë të gjatë. Sandër Prosi vdiq atëherë kur mund ti jepte akoma role të bukura skenës dhe ekranit. U vlerësua me çmime, tituj e medalje, si dhe me titullin e lartë Artist i Popullit. U nda nga jeta duke xhiruar metrat e fundit të filmit Pranverë e hidhur më 24 mars 1985.
Arti kinematografik i Sandër Prosit
Aktori ka interpretuar me talent të rrallë figurat e mësuesit, doktor Borovës, inxhinier Sharrës, Jaho Labit, etj. Figura e Dhaskal Todrit e interpretuar nga Prosi ka mbetur në kujtesën e publikut shqiptar. Me mjeshtëri të rrallë artistike, interpretoi figurën e Ismail Qemalit. Ai dha një Ismail Qemal të urtë, të mençur, njeriun që rrezaton autoritet, besim e respekt plot ndjenja njerëzore në çdo hap e veprim. Artisti gjithnjë studionte personazhin nga vinte, kujt i përkiste e çmotive e shtynin. Vëzhgonte imtësitë e botës së brendshme të personazhit. Me një pune titanike njësohej me figurën.
Trofe
Sandër Prosi, edhe pse është konsideruar shpesh si një nga aktorët më të mëdhenj të skenës shqiptare, sërish nuk ka marrë aq sa duhet nga shteti. Gjatë karrierës së tij autoriale ai është nderuar me disa çmime, kupa, medalje si dhe me çmime të Republikës. Në 75 u nderua me Çmimin e Republikës së Shkallës së Parë për rolin e Jaho Labit në filmin Në fillim të verës. Sot numëron në mbi 100 role të interpretuara me mjeshtëri në teatër dhe kinematografi, por asnjëra prej tyre nuk mund të përsërisë realizimin e figurës së Ismail Qemalit, e cila u nderua me Medaljen e Festivalit të Pestë dhe me Çmimin e Republikës së Klasit të Parë. E kush e ka harruar Dhaskal Todrin, i cili është ngjizur aq mjeshtërisht nga Sandri, edhe ky po kaq i vlerësuar nga publiku? Kolegët dhe të afërmit tregojnë se ai krijonte një lidhje të çuditshme me personazhin, duke përftuar në këtë mënyrë ndjesi të tilla që shkriheshin direkt me rolin. Sandër Prosi njihte mirë letërsinë, që shërbente për të zbërthyer mjeshtërisht personazhet, para se ai të vishte petkun e tyre.
Galeria e roleve
Për më se tri dekada Sandër Prosi krijoi mbi 80 role në teatër dhe kinematografi, të shkëputura këto nga 75 vepra të autorëve të huaj dhe vendas. Klasi i tij autorial bëri që asnjëri prej tyre të mos i ngjajë tjetrit. Ata ishin aq të ndryshëm dhe për këtë qëllim u bënë mjaft popullorë dhe të pëlqyer nga publiku. Trupi i drejtë, pamja fisnike, një nur i pa krahasuar skenik, vështrimi i ngrohtë, plastika, forca e fjalës së tij dhe zëri i veçantë i dhanë këtij aktori përmasat e një artisti të madh të skenës që u gdhend natyrshëm te publiku. Ai luajti në mjaft filma, të cilët padiskutim u cilësuan të suksesshëm. Në se bëjmë një shëtitje të shkujdesur në galerinë e roleve të tij, do të veçojmë filmat: Horizonte të hapura, I teti në bronz, Mëngjese lufte, Yjet e netëve të gjata, Në fillim të verës, Fijet që priten, Përballimi, Gjeneral Gramafoni, Udha e shkronjave, Plaku dhe hasmi, Kush vdes në këmbë, Detyrë e posaçme, Oshëtimë në bregdet, Guximtarët, Shtigje lufte, Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur, Njeriu me top, Vajzat me kordele të kuqe, Plumba perandorit, si dhe shumë të tjerë po kaq të njohur nga shikuesit dhe gjithashtu të pëlqyer.
Nderi i kombit
Presidenti Topi ka nderuar me Urdhrin Nderi i Kombit artistin e madh të skenës dhe të kinematografisë shqiptare, aktorin e pakrahasueshëm Sandër Prosin pas vdekjes me motivacionin si personalitet i shquar i skenës dhe i ekranit me kontribute të çmuara në krijimin dhe konsolidimin e mëtejshëm të artit teatral dhe kinematografik shqiptar. Në 25-vjetorin e vdekjes e në 90-vjetorin e lindjes Topi e pat shprehur se ai ishte një artist i fjalës, një nga më të mëdhenjtë e fjalës shqipe. Fjala për të nuk kishte sekrete, ai ishte i pushtetshëm ndaj saj pikërisht në kohën kur fjala dhe liria e saj kishin marrëdhënien më tragjike në këtë vend. Sandër Prosi ishte një nga kolonat e artit të shtatë në Shqipëri.

_Kozeta Kurti - Gazeta Shqiptare_

----------


## bamatat

Gjigandi i skenes shqiptare ! Bashke me gjigande te tjere , perben nje nga pjeset ose kapitujt e Historise se Shqiperise . Nderim , respekt dhe mirenjohje !

----------


## D&G Feminine

Per mua eshte thjesht aktori me i madh shqiptar. Me ka pelqyer jashte mase ne cdo rol, po sidomos te "Udha e shkronjave".

----------


## TikTak

jon flori e shkuar florinit oj dixhije ashtu mfal tunxh bir

----------


## Brari

i ishte bere ferra brahim te ngratit sander..

i dukej se sigurimi e ndjek hap pas hapi..

ky tmerr real apo imagjinar (ate le ta vertetojne shoket e sigurimit)e kish vet mbillur te shkretin sander pros sa kish harruar te flase.. 

mania e persekutimi e griu te ziun..

kte e muarr vesh dhe enveri.. dhe u detyrua.. bravo i qoft per kte..qe te gjej nje rast e te lavderoje artistet.. e tu a permend emrin per mire..qe kjo te kish pasoja pozitive psikologjike tek ata..

dhe ashtu ndodhi.,,,

ca vjet shum nga artistet e famshem qe vuanin nga mania e persekutimit..pra qe u dukej se ne cdo hap kan prapa sigurimin.. u permirsuan ca psikiko moralisht.. dhe vazhduan punen normalisht..

mirpo tek sandri sic duket.. ishin len pasojat e viteve qe vuante nga mania e persekutimit dhe edhe se enveri e mori me te mire..ai nuku u permirsua ndjeshem..

dhe nje dizaj.. kur xhironte nje film..  e pikerisht ne durres.. erdhi lajmi mister.. 

ai ra nga shkallet e hotel volges..

a u hodh vet.. a i ra vilani e u rrezua ne ato shkall tip minareje.. a dicka e tille kerkush nuk e di..

un pata fatin ato dit ta shoh nga afer fare..bile ti afroj cigare..

nuk pranonte.. cigare nga askush..
pinte ato rozafat e gjata pa filter paf e puf nji nga një..

ki ishte tiranasi i urte sander prosi..

ne ishim ca sehirxhij qe shikonim si luanin filmin..

regjisor ishte muharrem fejzo..
ne pushimet e xhirimit kishim deshir tu rrininm pran artistave..
aty kam njohur dhe reis cicon qe luante nje djal trim  qe rrokullisej kodrave me mitraloz..lol..
nje dizaj pra..ish mbas dite koh vere ora dikund nga 5-6 mbas dite.. mu mbrapa komitetit partis durres lart  ne koder.. vjen njeri e i thote muharrem fejzos.. 
keshtu ashtu sandri ka vdekur..

e kam si tani parasysh kur..regjosori fejzo.. u shemb shakull ne toke nga lajmi i tmerrshem..



..

----------


## sirena_adria

I Perjetshmi Kolos SANDER PROSI !

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

*Kolos i teatrit shqip! -  Historia e panjohur e Sandër Prosit*

*Publikohet historia e panjohur e aktorit Sandër Prosit, i konsideruar si një nga kollosët më të mëdhenj të skenës së teatrit dhe kinematografisë shqiptare. Memorie.al shkruan se Prosi që në rininë e tij, përveç punës që bënte në klinikën stomatologjike të vëllait të tij ku shkonte shpesh për ta ndihmuar, ai kishte prirje e pasion për muzikën dhe luante bukur në kitarë, violinë, apo këndonte bukur në korin e Kishës Orthodokse në Tiranë, bashke me shokun e tij të ngushtë, Prokop Mima.*

Angazhimi i tyre si “aktorë” duke interpretuar në pjesën “Vilhelm Tel” që vunë në skenë shokët e tyre më të vegjel të gjimnazit të Tiranës në vitin 1943, gjë e cila do të sillte më pas arrestimin e tyre nga komunistët në nëntorin e ’44-ës, duke u akuzuar si pjestarë të rinisë nacionaliste të Ballit Kombëtar. Dëshmitë e rralla të aktorit të ndjerë Rikard Ljarja për mikun dhe kolegun e tij, si dhe të birit, Aristidhit, i cili hedh dritë mbi disa anë të panjohura të babait të tij: nga përgatitja e roleve, jeta e thjeshtë familjare, miqtë dhe kolegët me të cilët shoqërohej, e deri te pasionet dhe hobet e tij. Ka qënë 24 marsi i vitit 1985, kur në një nga sheshet e xhirimit të filmit “Pranverë e Hidhur”, të Kinostudios “Shqipëria e Re”, skenat e të cilit po përgatiteshin në plazhin e Durrësit, humbi jetën nga një aksident fatal, Sandër Prosi, një nga aktorët më të famshëm të skenës dhe kinematografisë shqiptare. Po cila ishte e kaluara e Sandër Prosit, ku kishte studiuar ai dhe si mundi që të bëhej një nga yjet e teatrit dhe filmit shqiptar?

Familja Prosi

Sandër Prosi u lind në 6 janar të vitit 1920 në Shkodër, ku nëna e tij, Aspasia, kishte shkuar për të qëndruar për pak kohë në familjen e saj. Sandri ishte fëmija i fundit i Jovan Prosit, nga tre djem dhe tre vajza që kishte ajo familje e vjetër tiranase me origjinë vllehe dhe kur lindi Sandri, familja e tij banonte në një shtëpi të vjetër në rrugën e “Barrikadave”. Jovan Prosi, u kujdes që t’u jepte fëmijëve një arsimim sa më të mirë. Kështu Kleanthi, vëllai i madh i Sandrit, u diplomua për stomatologji dhe pas diplomimit ai hapi një klinikë private diku afër “Pazarit të Ri” në Tiranë. Pas Kleanthit, po në të njëjtin profesion studio edhe i vëllai tjetër, Aristidhi, por ai nuk pati fatin të jetonte gjatë dhe vdiq në Tiranë në moshën 30 vjeçare, pasi ishte kuruar në një nga klinikat e Zvicrës. Vdekjen e Aristidhit, familja e përjetoi dyfish pasi të gjithë ata mbaheshin me të ardhurat e klinikës së Kleanthit dhe Arstidhit. Kur Sandri ishte në vitin e fundit të gjimnazit të shtetit në Tiranë, shpesh herë shkonte tek klinika dhe punonte, duke zëvëndësuar vëllain e madh, i cili shkonte në Bukuresht për të takuar të afërmit e familjes së tyre.

Pasioni i tij, muzika.

Ndonëse fëmijët e Jovan Prosit ishin të dhënë të gjithë pas profesionit të stomatologut, Sandri i vogël bënte dallim nga ata, pasi që kur ishte në bangat e shkollës fillore, shfaqi prirje për muzikën. Këtë pasion i’a ushqeu dhe babai i tij, i cili merrte leksione violine nga mjeshtri i madh, Ludovik Naraçi. Sandri studioi disa vite edhe instrumentat e fizarmonikës dhe kitares, madje aty nga fundi i viteve ‘30, ai mori vëndin e parë në një konkurs violine të organizuar nga Ministria e Arsimit e Kulturës së asaj kohe. Përveç muzikës, ai ishte i dhënë shumë edhe mbas kinematografisë botërore dhe asokohe ai mbildhte foto të ndryshme revistash të filmave italianë duke i koleksionuar ato. Pas mbarimit të gjimnazit në vitin 1938, Sandri mundi të përfitojë një bursë nga qeveria e Zogut, për të studiuar për stomatologji në një nga universitetet e Vjenës. Në kryeqytetin austriak, ai studio për dy vite, dhe më pas atij i’u ndërpre bursa pas pushtimit italian të Shqipërisë. Si pasojë e kësaj ai u detyrua që të kthehej në Tiranë, ku herë pas here ndihmonte të vëllanë, Kleanthin në klinikën dentare. Më pas ai shkoi në Bari të Italisë, ku disa nga miqtë e tij anti-fashistë që ishin të internuar aty, i thanë që të mos rikthehej në Tiranë, pasi aty kishte shpërthyer lufta. “Unë nuk i dëgjova këshillat e miqve të mi, pasi kisha dobësi për nënën time Aspasinë”, kujtonte Sandri lidhur me kthimin e tij në atdhe.

Prosi e Mima në 1943-in te “Vilhelm Tel”

Në vitet 1942-43, maturantët e gjimnazit shtetëror të Tiranës, ku midis të cilëve ishte dhe aktori Naim Frashëri, vunë në skenë dramën “Vilhelm Tel”. Për këtë ata kërkuan ndihmën e shokëve të tyre më të rritur, Sandër Prosit dhe Prokop Mimës, të cilët kishin jo më shumë se 3-4 vite që ishin larguar nga shkolla. Kjo premierë pati një sukses të padiskutueshëm dhe për këtë patën një meritë të madhe Prosi dhe Mima. Kjo shfaqje do të shënonte edhe fillimin e karrierës së tyre si aktorë të teatrit dhe kinematografisë shqiptare. Gjatë viteve të pushtimit të vëndit, 1939-’44, Sandër Prosi nuk u përfshi në asnjë nga forcat politike të asaj kohe, por sipas disa dëshmive, në fund të vitit 1944, ai figuronte në listat e komunistëve për t’u arrestuar, si ish-pjestar i formacioneve të rinisë së organizatës nacionaliste të Ballit Kombëtar. Madje sipas disa dëshmive, si p.sh. ajo e bërë publikisht nga Xhemal Alimehmeti, ish-eksponent rinisë nacionaliste të Ballit Kombëtar, diku aty nga fundi i tetorit apo fillimi i nëntorit 1944, Sandër Prosi me gjithë shokun e tij i ngushtë Prokop Mima, u arrestuan nga një njësit partizan dhe u dërguan në malin e Dajtit në afërsi të fshatit Priskë, ku partizanët i kishin improvizuar disa godina të vjetra si burg dhe mbanin aty shumë nga të arrestuarit e atyre ditëve. Aty nga mesi i muajit dhjetor, të gjitha të arrestuarit që ishin aty i zbritën në Tiranë dhe i “sistemuan” në dy burgjet që sapo ishin vënë në funksion, por Sandri me Prokop Mimën mundën të liroheshin, pasi përveç pjesmarrjes së tyre në pjesën “Vilhelm Tel” të organizuar nga rina e Ballit Kombëtar, nga hetimet nuk rezultoi që ata të kishin pasur aktivitet në rradhët e asaj organizate nacionaliste. Por kjo ngjarje dhe akuza si “ish-pjestar i Rinisë së Ballit Kombëtar”, do ta ndiqte Sandrin dhe mikun e tij të ngushtë, Prokop Mimën, edhe për shumë vite, pasi ata kishte filluar punë si aktor në Teatrin Popullor.

Në Teatrin Popullor

Pas mbarimit të Luftës aty nga fillimi i viti 1945, Sandri së bashku me mikun e tij Prokop Mimën, u afruan në korin e Filarmonisë së Shtetit, pasi më parë kishin dhënë “prova”, duke kënduar në korin e Kishës Orthodokse. Në korin e Filarmonsië, Sandri qëndroi deri në fundin e vitit 1947, kur u thirr për të luajtur si aktor në Teatrin Popullor. Në atë kohë u ofruan pranë atij teatri edhe aktorët Mihal Popi, Besim Levonja, Loro Kovaçi, Prokop Mima, etj. Sandri u aktivizua që në pjesët e para të vëna në skenë nga regjizori Pandi Stillu, ashtu dhe nga rusi Kriçkov.

Lidhur me rolet e tij në Teatrin Popullor, Rikard Ljarja, një nga aktorët e mëdhenj të kinematografisë shqiptare, kujtonte: “Ndonëse për vetë moshën unë nuk kam pasur nderin që të luaj së bashku me Sandrin, përveç dy-tre roleve në kinematografi, di të them se ai ka qënë një njeri i jashtëzakonshëm. Roli i tij më i spikatur ka qënë ai i Horatios tek “Hamleti”. Them kështu, pasi ai ishte një rol i një njeriu të mirë si në dramë ashtu dhe në filma, është tepër e vështirë që të realziosh role si ai i Horatios, mikut të ngushtë të Hamletit. Megjithatë loja e Sandrit tek Horatio, ishte virtuoze, gjë që e bëri të shkëlqejë atë me gjithë madhështinë e tij. 

Sandri kishte dhunti interpretuese tek rolet në filma, të cilat fillonin që nga portreti, fiziku i tij, deri tek gjestikulacionet. Ai diti të dallojë shumë mirë filmin nga teatri, të cilat janë dy gjëra krejt të ndryshme, por ai e gjeti veten më së miri në film”, përfundon Ljarja për kolegun e tij. Sipas dëshmive të Rikard Ljarjes, por dhe kolegëve të tjerë të tij, përveç punës së madhe që ai bënte me rolet në studiot e teatrit, Sandri atë gjë e vazhdonte për orë të tëra, edhe në shtëpinë e tij. 

Lidhur me këtë, djali i tij i madh, Aristidhi kujton:”Babai punonte shumë në shtëpi me rolet e tija të Teatrit. Kështu më kujtohet aty nga mesi i viteve ‘60-të, ai ka punuar për afro katër vite për rolin e Otellos. Aq shumë ishte i dhënë pas atij roli, saqë edhe unë që isha i vogël, arrita t’i mësoja përmëndësh, pothuaj pjesën më të madhe të monologjeve të asaj drame. Po kështu edhe kur dilnim në xhiro në shëtitoren e Tiranës, ai shpesh përshpëriste me vete rolet e tija. Në çdo kohë ai e kishte mëndjen vetëm tek rolet”, kujton i biri, Aristidhi.

Në filmat e pare

Pas shumë roleve në dramat e pjesët e tjera që u vunë në skenën e Teatrit Popullor, me krijimin e Kinostudjos “Shqipëria e Re”, kur filluan që të realizoheshin filmat e parë shqiptarë, Sandër Prosi ishte një nga aktorët që u aktivizua me role kryesore në ato filma. Kështu Sandri, mori pjesë në filmin “Furtuna” që ishte një bashkëprodhim shqiptaro-rus, e më pas në filmin “Vitet e para” në rolin e një inxhinieri që punonte për tharjen e asaj kënete. Pas këtyre filmave me të cilat filloi kinematografia shqiptare, Sandër Prosi vazhdoi të interpretojë një galeri rolesh, ku ndër më kryesoret janë: oficer i Sigurimt të Shtetit te ”Detyrë e Posaçme”, italiani te ”Oshëtimë në Bregdet”, doktor Borova te “I teti në bronx”, Kapedani i bigës, te “Horizonte të hapura”, komunisti te “Debatiku”, babai i Zanës te “Plagë të vjetra”, si dhe role të tjera kryesore te “Mëngjeze Lufte”, “Yjet e netëve të gjata”, “Udha e Shkronjave”, “Shtigje Lufte”, “Fije që priten”, “Përballimi”, “Gjenerali i Ushtrisë së vdekur”, “Nëntori i Dytë”, “Dora e ngrohtë” etj. Nga roli i drejtorit të shkollës te filmi “Debatik” që ishte roli i tij i parë në kinematografi, e deri tek ai i fundit te filmi ”Pranverë e Hidhur” në vitin 1985, që Sandri nuk arriti ta përfundojë, ai shënon 29 role nga më të arrirët të kinematografisë shqiptare, të cilat kanë hyrë në fondin e artë të filmit shqiptar. Po kështu përveç këtyre, nga viti 1947 e deri në vitet e fundit të karrierrës së tij artistike, Sandër Prosi luajti edhe mbi 100 role në teatrin shqiptar.

Si jetoi Sandër Prosi?

Ndonëse Sandër Prosi pati një ngritje të shpejtë si aktor duke u bërë një nga më të njohurit e kinematografisë shqiptare, ai bënte një jetë krejt të thjeshtë. Ai së bashku me familjen e tij, nga bashkëshortja Filomena dhe dy djemtë Aristidhi e Adriani (të dy muzikantë) deri në vitin 1976, kanë banuar në një shtëpi të vjetër tiranase, e cila kishte vetëm një dhomë e një guzhinë, te rruga e “Barrikadave”. Në vitin 1976, shteti u detyrua që t’i jepte një apartament më të zgjeruar aktorit të madh Sandër Prosi. Në atë shtëpi, Sandri përgatiti pjesën më të madhe të roleve të tija, ku spikati ai i Otellos, për të cilin i’u desh katër vite punë. Prosi nuk e kishte kurrë zakon të ankohej për kushtet në të cilat banonte dhe punonte. Ndonëse ishte një nga më të famëshmit e kinematografisë shqiptare, nuk kishte televizor në shtëpinë e tij dhe shumë nga filmat e kohës ishte i detyruar që të shkonte për t’i parë tek i vëllai Kleanthi. Siç tregojnë kolegët dhe familjarët e tij, Sandër Prosi ishte i mbyllur në vetvete. Lidhur me këtë djali i tij Aristidhi kujton: ”Babai bënte një jetë të rregullt familjare. Ai nuk pinte alkol, ndonëse frekuentonte zakonisht barin e “Vollgës” dhe atë të katit të tretë në Pallatin e Kulturës, që ishin dhe dy nga lokalet ku ai shkonte zakonisht me kolegët e tij artist, (nga miqtë më të afërt kishte Prokop Mimën e Naim Frashërin) dhe pinte rreth shtatë-tetë kafe në ditë, të cilat i shoqëronte me tre paketa cigaresh”.

Pasionet e Sandrit

Ashtu si gjithë njerëzit e tjerë dhe Sandër Prosi në jetë, kishte hobet e pasionet e tija. Lidhur me këtë, i biri Aristidhi, kujton:”Im atë që nga rinia e tij, kishte një pasion për zogjtë, gardelinat dhe kanerinat. Ai i mbante ato nëpër kafaze në shtëpi dhe kujdesej shumë për to. Një herë kur në teatër ju desh një kanarinë, ai mori një nga ato të shtëpisë dhe u bë shumë keq kur atë ia hëngri macja, ngaqë dikush nga kolegët e tij i kishte lënë derën e kafazit të hapur. Po kështu babai nuk i’u nda kurrë muzikës, pasionit të parë të tij. Ai mbante në shtëpi një numër të madh disqesh gramafoni me muzikë klasike dhe operistike, ku më shpesh kishte dëshirë të dëgjonte simfoninë pastorale të katërt të Bethovenit. Një pasion të madh kishte dhe për librat, ndonëse për vetë natyrën e punës së tij, nuk kishte shumë kohë të lexonte. 

Përsa i përket kinematografisë botërore, im atë kishte idhull, aktorin e madh francez Zhan Gaben, ndonëse nuk mbante foto të tija në shtëpi, për vetë rrethanat e asaj kohe. Sa herë kishte shfaqe, na merrte me vete e pas mbarrimit të saj, ne e prisnim aty përpara ish monumentit të Stalinit. Babai nuk e kishte kurrë për zakon që të shante njeri, e aq më pak kolegët e tij. Aktori i madh Sulejman Pitarka thonte shpesh: “Unë nuk kam lënë njeri në teatër pa bërë fjalë, por me të vetmin që nuk u fjalosa kurrë, ishte Sandër Prosi dhe kjo jo për meritën time”.

Vdekja aksidentale

Aktori i madh Sandër Prosi, vdiq krejt papritur në moshën 65 vjeçare, kur ishte në kulmin e energjive të tij krijuese. Ka qenë viti 1985 kur ai ishte caktuar që të lunate një rol tek filmi “Pranverë e hidhur”, të autorëve Luan Rama e Muharrem Fejzo. Skenat e xhirimit të atij filmi, ishin vendosur në ambientet e plazhit të Durrësit, në hotelet e të cilit ishte akomoduar dhe trupat e aktorëve. Paraditen e 24 marsit, teksa Sandri po dilte nxitimthi nga dhoma e tij e hotel “Adriatikut” ku po studionte skenarin, humbi jetën në mënyrë tragjike. Të nesërmen e asaj dite, në një nga sallat e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë, pranë arkivolit me trupin e tij u bënë homazhe nga kolegët, miqtë, shokët dhe qindra banorë të Tiranës, të cilët e përcollën aktorin e madh për në banesën e tij të fundit.

 Për kontributin e tij të madh në zhvillimin e artit tonë skenik e kinematografik ai është nderuar me titullin e lartë “Artist i Popullit”, me çmime të Republikës dhe urdhra e medalje të tjera. Në 25-vjetorin e vdekjes së tij, aktori i madh Sandër Prosi, u dekorua nga Presidenti i Republikës, me Urdhrin “Nderi i Kombit”, ndërsa në 24 shkurt të vitit 2017, ai u nderua me urdhërin “Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu”, pas vdekjes./Memorie.al

https://konica.al/2020/05/historia-e...sander-prosit/

----------


## sirena_adria

Sandër Prosi - Panteon, News24

_Prill 2015_

----------


## sirena_adria

Udha e shkronjave - Kënga e trimave

----------

